# Tank Abbots a Fake



## tree (Aug 19, 2005)

If you look at Tank Abbot 600, you will see that the bar he is using flexes too much to be real. A chain can also be seen in the back ground, making that metal clinging noise as he sits the weight back on the rack, giving a so-called legit lift.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2005)

post the video of it please.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 19, 2005)

If this is the vid I am thinking of...

The lift would not count, in any legit competition I have seen

Whether he cheated or not


----------



## tree (Aug 19, 2005)

Go to a search Engine and type Tank Abbots 600lb Bench, it should come up with the vid


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2005)

you are making the argument.  post the video.  it is not my job to do your research if you want to debate something just like if i were debating something with you I wouldn't ask you to go to pubmed.com and do a search for studies.


----------



## zapedy (Aug 19, 2005)

http://www.sameerhasan.com/blog/


----------



## Psycho Dad (Aug 19, 2005)

I dont think tank can bench more than 500.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2005)

looks like a good lift to me.  the bar bends because it is a piece of shit and that is what happens when you put 600lbs on a piece of shit.  As for the chain?  I don't see it nor do I hear it.  All I hear is weights ratteling around when he racks it.  Why would he fake a 600lb bench press and risk injury??


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 19, 2005)

I see nothing wrong unless the chains are invisible. The only thing I see wrong there is that he is using only 1 spotter for that amount of weight.


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 19, 2005)

He did that press with a lot of control.  Nice lift.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 19, 2005)

A good lift for a PR, but with that bounce it wouldn't count in a competition, correct?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 19, 2005)

tree said:
			
		

> If you look at Tank Abbot 600, you will see that the bar he is using flexes too much to be real. A chain can also be seen in the back ground, making that metal clinging noise as he sits the weight back on the rack, giving a so-called legit lift.



Have you ever had 600 on a regular Olympic bar? Somehow I think you must not have, because I have and it bounces like hell because they are not made for that kind of weight.

Next question/comment?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 19, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> A good lift for a PR, but with that bounce it wouldn't count in a competition, correct?



In a raw competition all you have to do is touch and go. But they would more likely be using a Texas Power Bar so that it doesn't bounce like that.


----------



## maniclion (Aug 19, 2005)

OOOOOhhhhhh he can bench 600 pounds but can he run 600 feet without his heart exploding?


----------



## AKIRA (Aug 19, 2005)

What chain?!

I always liked Tank.  A REAL badass.  Fighting trained fighters with no formal training.  Not giving a shit about people cheering him on.  Not giving a shit about people he knocks out.  Good stuff.

In fact, which UFC did he first appear in?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 19, 2005)

I would never use chains for safety under 600 pounds because I warm up with that much, I thought everyone did.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 19, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> In a raw competition all you have to do is touch and go. But they would more likely be using a Texas Power Bar so that it doesn't bounce like that.


 Oh. I thought that in all competitions you had to hold it, wait for a judge to give a signal, and then start going back up. Or perhaps I'm confusing that with squatting. Or perhaps I'm insane...


----------



## P-funk (Aug 19, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Have you ever had 600 on a regular Olympic bar? Somehow I think you must not have, because I have and it bounces like hell because they are not made for that kind of weight.
> 
> Next question/comment?




lol, regular olympic bars can bend with 315lbs on them.


texas power bars are awesome.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 19, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Oh. I thought that in all competitions you had to hold it, wait for a judge to give a signal, and then start going back up. Or perhaps I'm confusing that with squatting. Or perhaps I'm insane...



Only in shirted meets, raw meets are touch and go unless otherwise noted. James Henderson did over 700 same style, but a better quality bar.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 19, 2005)

I was refering to shirted meets previously...

I have never been to a competition where they lift raw - 

he also lifts his ass off the bench so that would NO-GO him in a COMP

He gets my props though, I have never benched much more than half that
and thats when I was young, and my body could take the abuse -


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 19, 2005)

Man did you get laid today or something. Where's all the seriousness at Mr. Mudge. Now tell them the truth and it was 585 you started that warm up with. 





			
				Mudge said:
			
		

> I would never use chains for safety under 600 pounds because I warm up with that much, I thought everyone did.


----------



## tree (Aug 20, 2005)

*Tank Abbots lift was a gimmick set-up by WCW to improve the image of the sport, just like the heights they are listed as*


----------



## Mudge (Aug 20, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> he also lifts his ass off the bench so that would NO-GO him in a COMP



Actually, thats a push. Something I dont bother doing on reps typically, which are the times where what I rep doesn't meet my max.


----------



## musclepump (Aug 20, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I would never use chains for safety under 600 pounds because I warm up with that much, I thought everyone did.


 Only us real lifters, Mudge


----------



## Mudge (Aug 20, 2005)

tree said:
			
		

> *Tank Abbots lift was a gimmick set-up by WCW to improve the image of the sport, just like the heights they are listed as*



600 pounds is 600 pounds, gimicky or not. Tank isn't my hero or anything, but I'm not seeing anything "fake" or "BS" about this lift.

We've been debunking the fake bar comment, the invisible chains comment, whats next?

Maybe those Olympians who use bounce pads are all frauds too. Do we want to attack them too? How they train gets results, I think that says enough.


----------



## tree (Aug 20, 2005)

*The chains were raddled next to the mic as the weights were placed back on the rack. The weights were actually those clay filled weights rapped in plastic.*


----------



## P-funk (Aug 20, 2005)

were you there?


----------



## tree (Aug 20, 2005)

You can tell the bar is made of rubber by the way it flexes


----------



## P-funk (Aug 20, 2005)

were you there?


----------



## tree (Aug 20, 2005)

No, I wasn't there however, with the experience I have around gyms I can tell a legit lift from a fake lift. For instance, a man came to the gym I workout at and claimed he had a 670lb bench. As we contested this claim, we loaded the bar to 700lbs, stood back, and told him to give it his best shot. When he got it of the rack, with help of course, he had one of the widest grip you'll ever come across and had 3 of his friends hold the weight as he lifted it. I broke out in laughter as he told us," see the sort of strength I possess", I replied," to bad you need your 3 girl friends to take it for you". 3 minutes later, he left the gym wimping with his friends.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 20, 2005)

No you weren't......THEN SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## tree (Aug 20, 2005)

Infact, that man with his friends could of been you!!!!!! LOL


----------



## tree (Aug 20, 2005)

P-funk, why don't you come down to my gym for an intense workout, I'll teach you a few things.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 20, 2005)

tree said:
			
		

> P-funk, why don't you come down to my gym for an intense workout, I'll teach you a few things.


----------



## tree (Aug 20, 2005)

Mino Lee, can you remove that milk dribbling chink from your picture


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 20, 2005)

You can do it for me.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 20, 2005)

tree said:
			
		

> Mino Lee, can you remove that milk dribbling chink from your picture


 Racist=ignorant. Even if you were joking, you really have no right to use that word.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 20, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> No you weren't......THEN SHUT THE FUCK UP.


 ...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Actually, thats a push. Something I dont bother doing on reps typically, which are the times where what I rep doesn't meet my max.


PUSH??? -


----------



## P-funk (Aug 20, 2005)

tree said:
			
		

> P-funk, why don't you come down to my gym for an intense workout, I'll teach you a few things.




I love when that is someones argument on an online forum.  Thanks for the offer there chief.  maybe I will take you up on it if I decide to start benching again.  Until then.....fuck off.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 20, 2005)

The shit bar and the technique Tank used bring out the non-believers that cnnot lift more than their own body weight on a bench.  What goes unsaid here is that he lifted that 600 pounds EASILY.  Does anyone who actually lifs over their own body weight doubt he could toss another couple plates on there?  I think he could have.  

Having stick boy for a spoter was most likely why he did not max but make no mistake ... that was not his max.

My bench is at 350 so I'm no power lifter but in my experience he is not doing anything fake ...


----------



## P-funk (Aug 20, 2005)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> The shit bar and the technique Tank used bring out the non-believers that cnnot lift more than their own body weight on a bench.  What goes unsaid here is that he lifted that 600 pounds EASILY.  Does anyone who actually lifs over their own body weight doubt he could toss another couple plates on there?  I think he could have.
> 
> Having stick boy for a spoter was most likely why he did not max but make no mistake ... that was not his max.
> 
> My bench is at 350 so I'm no power lifter but in my experience he is not doing anything fake ...




the lift looks real off his chest.  you can't fake the lockout like that.  that breif pause and slight sticking point and then getting it up.  you can't fake something like that.  looked real to me.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 20, 2005)

the video doesnt show any of your accusations to those who have experience with this stuff. mudge and p-funk know whats up, give it a rest


----------



## Mudge (Aug 20, 2005)

I can see with the claims made in this thread, its not even worth my time. Quit screwing off and go to Open Chat.

Rubber bar? Right, first grade let out for the summer already.


----------



## tree (Aug 20, 2005)

Tank Abbot or Tank Fake it?


----------

